# [Manual] A6M Zeke/Hamp study



## fenbeiduo (Feb 14, 2022)

*A topic focus on cockpit and operation of the A6M*



First of all, a cockpit overview:






(this is the most neat looking illustration of the cockpit in a single picture, though it may have some details not included )

Fen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 14, 2022)

Here the disscuss began [Flight manual] Ki-43 Oscar study



> ...
> 
> Additionally, I am also confused, when pp refering to the so called "*auto/manual* mixture control" of a Zeke
> (off topic, but anyway they share the almost same engine so I'd ask the question here ) :
> ...



The archived manual I mentioned is : 
Ａ６Ｍ３取扱説明書抄録

The "test report by the US" I have put to the attach file


Fen


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 14, 2022)

One of the reply by Shinpachi San
I had better translate original terms with the original diagram first.



> 高度弁操作把手 Altitude valve control lever
> 絞弁、高空弁、プロペラ管制把手 Throttle, High-altitude valve and Propeller control levers
> 二速過給器把手 Two stage super charger lever
> 
> ...


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 14, 2022)

One more picture


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 14, 2022)

> 1) The blue rectangular handle is the throttle and there is a selector for armament control. You can select MG, cannons, or both. The motorcycle-like handle actuates the brakes with the use of rudder pedal.
> 
> 2) There are two red knobs labeled A and B. The pilot has to control mixture, propeller rpm, and cowl flap opening for cooling. I am not really sure which is which. I have limited access today, but will try to find out in the future.


by 

 GregP

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 14, 2022)

Answer was in ...
by Shinpachi


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 14, 2022)

fenbeiduo said:


> Answer was in ...
> by Shinpachi


I know that in the manual of Ki-43 does mentioned (somewhere), that the "*高空弁*" need to positioned at "常時"(like takeoff climbing fighting) except for cruising(at high altitude?) which need to positioned at "巡航"(forward).


For the "Ha-25 Engine Manual" 

 Shinpachi
San. 

Do you mean PDF 九九式 九五O馬力發動機說明書 ? If so ...


> If so, I have roughly go though carburator chapter -find on p29, No.51 (looks like saying) :*急停止弁*(idle cutoff) is connected with* 高空*(high altitude) control , to engage the idle cutoff just make the high altitude control pass the most lean position. Then the engine will shutdown.







A valuable information indeed.

But I think it does not clarify the function of *高空弁* and *高度弁* and the "relationship" inbetween. ( ? Could because that Ha-25 is not the specific engine for A6M(*栄一二型*), so they might have some minor differences, and as far as I know the Ki-43 does not have a *高度弁 *control)

Still trying to fully understand your explaination. Will come back...

Fen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 21, 2022)

A Japanese zero researcher has noticed: different type of zero has different name for *A* & *B*





For *type32* *A* is *高度弁control handle*, but not for *type21*

For *21*, *A* is so called *高度弁automatic arrangement handle *and* B* is *高度弁automatic switch handle*

Though we have the name, but those names just make things further confusing

Maybe, that's why I couldn't understand 

 Shinpachi
san's explaination.



 GregP
Greg do you have a pilot handbook or sort of , describe the use of *A *?


Fen


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 26, 2022)

You may find this of use for providing US English translations of the various controls.

It is from a *ZEKE 32 (HAMP) Design Analysis* article which was contained in _Aviation_ magazine, May, 1945 issue, Volume 45, number 5, published by McGrawHill Publishing Company of New York. I have not found a good on-line copy but one contains the diagram below, There are multiple low resolution copies on line of both the diagram and the article, including, if my memory is correct on this site.






If you are interested I have a copy of _Aircraft Designers Data Book_ which has a good section on the A6M3 flight controls which I can scan for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fenbeiduo (Feb 28, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> You may find this of use for providing US English translations of the various controls. ...


It's GREAT MiTasol, I have a low res version of this layout image. So I have saved yours to replace the previous one.
In post#8 , I was trying to translate the device name directly from the Japanese manual, intended to figure out how to operate.




MiTasol said:


> If you are interested I have a copy of _Aircraft Designers Data Book_ which has a good section on the A6M3 flight controls which I can scan for you.


Appreciate that! I would like to read it. Hopeing that scaning won't take much of your sparetime.
Regards

Fen


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 28, 2022)

Here is the control section. I have scanned each page in greyscale and in colour to try and get the best quality of photos.
The editor of this book was the editor of _Aviation _magazine so the content could well be word for word from the magazine article. I will find and scan other sections of the book that apply to the A6m

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 28, 2022)

Here is the rest of the material in that book that applies to the A6M3. Unfortunately nothing on instrument systems or cockpit layout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fenbeiduo (Mar 1, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Here is the rest of the material in that book that applies to the A6M3. Unfortunately nothing on instrument systems or cockpit layout.


Thanks ! I've just downloaded both of them. Looks like author is focused on the mechanism of this aircraft. I will read throughly

Fen


----------

